# Rekarte pelo Brasil: Ouro Preto/MG



## viníciusMS (Mar 7, 2010)

FilipeR said:


> Amo OP, sempre bom passar um fim de semana lá. Único problema que vejo na cidade é essa quantidade de carros, tira um pouco do charme.


Passei o último final de semana em Ouro Preto e adorei a cidade. Realmente, a presença dos carros atrapalha demais o visual, creio que seria completamente possível impedir o tráfego pelo menos em algumas quadras.

Belíssimo registro, Rekarte!


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> Valeu pelos comentários, pessoal!
> 
> E *GIM* que absurdo é esse? morando em BH e ficando 40 anos sem visitar Ouro Preto!


Realmente uma geração...muitos compromissos até alguns anos atrás...


----------



## brny (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouro Preto e' sempre um "regalo"! Uma imersao na historia fascinante das Minas Gerais. Participei dos famosos festivais de inverno Muito frio, concertos, filmes etc com cachaca e feijao tropeiro! O artesanato em pedra sabao e' mundialmente conhecido e tem muitas copias e/ou replicas das famosas obras do Mestre Aleijadinho (como os profetas de Congonhas do Campo) espalhadas pelo mundo. Tenho uma colecao de panelas de pedra sabao . Dao um sabor especial a deliciosa e apreciada culinaria Mineira.


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

Obrigado, Rekarte. Toda vez que vejo um thread de Ouro Preto da uma vontade de pegar o carro e ir lá, nem que seja almoçar e voltar.


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

viníciusMS said:


> Passei o último final de semana em Ouro Preto e adorei a cidade. Realmente, a presença dos carros atrapalha demais o visual, creio que seria completamente possível impedir o tráfego pelo menos em algumas quadras.
> 
> Belíssimo registro, Rekarte!


Dá para reduzir, mas não proibir completamente.

Mas reter carros de turitas em bolsões já ajudaria muito.

O centro histórico é também o centro comercial de Ouro Preto. A cidade tem vidade própria e boa parte do comércio e bancos fica ali. Para os moradores o acesso as ruas se faz neessário.

E, para quem conhece bem, sabe que várias das ruas, caso fechadas, praticamente isolam partes da cidade. O emaranhado de ruas forma um labirinto onde muitas vezes há ruas que de repente se transformam em becos estreitos.


----------



## observador_bh (Jun 1, 2006)

GIM said:


> Morando tão perto dela...mas a ultima vez que fui lá foi na década de 70 ! do século passado !
> qq dia piso lá agora...



Tem ônibus várias vezes por dia para Ouro Preto (se vc já tiver mais de 65 consegue ir sem pagar).

Como sei que pode ir durante a semana, consegue hoteis a preços bons.

Meus pais passaram uns 15 anos sem ir lá e qdo voltaram se surpreenderam em como a cidade está mais bem cuidada, mais viva, mais cheia de opções. Imagine vc que não vai a 40 anos!!


(evite feriados)


----------

